# The Wizard of Foz, a Jim Fosgate documentary



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Just caught this on the Tube...
Part 1




Part 2




Part 3


----------



## Slow Cruiser (Aug 21, 2016)

I remember sitting in the Thunder Vans back in the 90s and listening to Madonna Vogue, always wanted to do some thing like that. Maybe it will be a NY resolution type thing for me this year


----------



## Smittydog (6 mo ago)

That's some impressive accomplishments by the Foz. Was not aware of all the things he had his hands into. Gotta give it up for people with creative minds and dedication like his. Rest in peace and may your accomplishments be long recognized.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for posting. I watched the first 2 parts but never watched the 3rd. Never realized he had such a hand in developing surround sound.


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Old Skewl said:


> Thanks for posting. I watched the first 2 parts but never watched the 3rd. Never realized he had such a hand in developing surround sound.


Yeah, I was surprised to see he got an Emmy for the surround sound technology.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

I still have a BNIB Fosgate Audionics Gavotte ... which is his analog car audio processor for surround sound before he sold rights to Dolby. One of these days I'll figure out an install for it !!!


----------



## Focused4door (Aug 15, 2015)

Slow Cruiser said:


> I remember sitting in the Thunder Vans back in the 90s and listening to Madonna Vogue, always wanted to do some thing like that. Maybe it will be a NY resolution type thing for me this year


I grew up in the era of demo vans, I have long wanted to do a van but totoally defeats the purpose of owning a van if it becomes a two seat vehicle. 



Old Skewl said:


> Thanks for posting. I watched the first 2 parts but never watched the 3rd. Never realized he had such a hand in developing surround sound.


It is amazing how well Pro Logic has stood the test of time. I think Logic 7 is better, but not remarkably so.


----------

